# Kein WAN über Router



## metalgear (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

seit stunden sitz ich jetz schon von meinem Rechner und komme einfach net weiter: Ich habe mir einen D-Link Router (DI-604) zugelegt und zunächst erstmal zwei Rechner angeschlossen (WinXP und WinME). (Anbindung T-DSL 768) 
Die Zugangsart meiner Zugangssoftware habe ich von "ADSL Verbindung" auf "LAN Verbindung" gestellt. Von beiden Systemen kann ich per IP über LAN auf den Router zugreifen, und auch der Ping von einem Rechner zum anderen funktioniert anscheinnend. Aber ich bekomme keine Vrbindung ins Internet. Keine Ahnung woren es liegen könnte. Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen....


----------



## gothic ghost (2. Mai 2004)

> Ping von einem Rechner zum anderen funktioniert anscheinnend


Hi,
geht es oder nicht, das anscheinend ist nicht sehr hilfreich.
Schau mal hier nach, könnte auch dein Problem abdecken


----------



## metalgear (2. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Hi,
> geht es oder nicht, das anscheinend ist nicht sehr hilfreich.
> Schau mal hier nach, könnte auch dein Problem abdecken *



nein nein.. der ping funktioniert definitiv....
aber der router bekommt keine dynamische ip zugewiesen...


----------



## metalgear (2. Mai 2004)

Das war vielleicht ein bisschen missverständlich ausgedrückt, sry ! ;-)
Also: ich kann die Rechner problemlos an-pingen.  Und ich habe auch zugreiff auf den Router (Firmwareupgrade, Setup, etc)
Aber der Router erhält keine IP aus dem Internet zugewiesen.
Wenn ich also "Verbindung ins Internet herstellen" in meiner Zugangssoftware wähle, dann wechselt der Status im T-Online Start Center zwar auf online, aber damit ist ja nur die LAN Verbindubng gemeint ...


----------



## gothic ghost (2. Mai 2004)

Bist du sicher das T-Online eine Verbindung ins Netz über
einen Router zu_läßt ?
Wenn ja, mußt du deine Zugangsdaten von T-Online im Router
eintragen. Die Einwahl ins Netz macht der Router sobald du deinen
Browser, Email etc. startest automatisch.
Wenn nein, kannst du deinen Router oder T-Online zum Mond schießen.


----------



## metalgear (3. Mai 2004)

Ja, müsste er eigentlich tun. Erstens bietet die T-Online Software in ihrer Zugangssoftware die Verbindungseinstellung "Verbindung über Router/LAN), und zweitens ist im Online-Support von D-Link eine Beschreibung fürdie Benutzung mit T-DSL.... muss also funktionieren. außerdem ist TDSL ja die am weitesten verbreitete DSL-Anbindung, und T-Online beitet doch auch selber Router an. Undob nun WLAN oder LAN is doch Wurscht.
Aber auch mit den Richtigen Zugangsdaten im Router baut das Ding keine WAN Verbindung auf....


----------



## gothic ghost (3. Mai 2004)

Hast du auch dieses Mitbenutzersuffix  an
die 12 stellige T-Online Nummer drangehängt ?


> Original T-Online
> Ihre (i.d.R.) 12-stellige T-Online Nummer und das 4-stellige Mitbenutzersuffix ergeben
> zusammen Ihren vorläufigen eMail-Namen. Falls Sie selbst Hauptbenutzer sind,
> ist Ihre Mitbenutzernummer immer #0001.


Davon ist hier auch die Rede 
Wenn es das auch nicht ist bleiben nur noch deine Netzwerkeinträge
auf dem Rechner und Router.
z.B.
Die IP des Routers = 192.168.0.1
Subnet Musk = 255.255.255.0
Dein Rechner müßte dann
IP = 192.168.0.2
Subnet Musk = 255.255.255.0
Gateway = 192.168.0.1
DNS Server = 192.168.0.1
haben,
wenn dein Router auch DHCP Server ist und du so die
IP automatisch bekommst brauchst  du keinen IP Eintrag aber
Gateway und DNS.
So, wenn es jetzt immer noch klappt hast du mir was verschwiegen   
und du wirst *nie* wieder von mir hören bzw. lesen.


----------



## metalgear (3. Mai 2004)

Oh oh... das ist mir jezt aber peinlich! ;-) Die Suffix hab ich doch glatt vergessen! Kann jetzt leider nicht ausprobieren, obs klappt. Aber wenn wir grad schonmal dabei sind: was mach ich den mit dem zweiten Client? Können beide Rechnrer mit dem Suffix 0001 arbeiten? Die 0001 gilt doch nur für den ersten rechner, oder?


----------



## gothic ghost (3. Mai 2004)

Bingo  
#0002 usw.


----------



## metalgear (3. Mai 2004)

Ausgezeichent!

Ich werds nachher gleich ausprobieren....

Sei's gedankt!


----------

